# National Pitbull Awareness Day 10/24/2009



## JFlowersLA (Oct 14, 2009)

Here is a link that will take you to where the events will be held. Check to see if a city near you is doing it. I know Louisiana's not having one I don't think, but McComb, MS is.

National Pit Bull Awareness Campaign


----------

